#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [上色] 初代大神超強繪製過程！

## Hewie

我看了都呆了！
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RbpXnCQVN4[/youtube]
以上來源：ｙｏｕｔｕｂｅ
上傳者：yamaha0001

----------


## J.C.

繪圖軟體是用sai
畫的很細緻 最後效果很好看
只是看的出來作者不常畫動物 因為身體跟腿部結構有問題
做為sai的上色技巧參考還不錯 謝謝分享

----------


## 若葉

還不錯@@

我還學到毛上的紋路要用什麼筆才比較好XD

讓我學到不少ˊˇˋ

----------


## 胡狼烏加

喔喔這種配樂整個感覺就好嗨阿XD

嗯大神的後腳有點怪怪的~好像折到......

----------


## 沄详

看你畫到後面~
我整個人傻掉~
我只能跟你說~
你太太太強了~
希望你能敎我~
你畫圖的方法~
 :Very Happy:

----------


## 狼尾

唔哦!好酷喔XDD
是因為他有快轉大家才會看到呆掉吧@w@''
真不知道他到底花多少時間在畫[汗顏
恩..我也覺得後腳好像有點怪XDD
是長太下面了XDD?!
不或特效和陰影都畫的很好ww值得學習XDD
[話說我也是用SAI的也該學一下吧-(輾扁
很喜歡這種歌XD~[不過不知道怎麼找.orz
第一次看過初代的 到最後還是....拇指!!!XDD

----------


## SkyKain

真的很棒呢！
多種不同顏色的涂抹效果超棒！
不同的筆也要交替使用XDDD

背景的音樂和風十足啊，是OKAMI的OST嘛~？
超HIGH的，馬上去找來下WWW

----------


## 狂飆小狼

好厲害阿!
整個立體感有出來~!
背後的火也挺棒的XDDD

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

那個是......
龍無法到達的境界的說.....
好..好厲害啊!
話說，
如果沒有快轉的話，
要多久才能畫完啊!
O口O!!!

----------


## eistain

其實按照快轉的速率來看這還是畫了好幾個小時耶....
感覺畫圖真累,如果他還要在擴充騎他圖樣而沒有相對應的軟體應該會話到死吧..

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

這根本是作者畫的吧

而且這張圖看起來好像要畫好幾個小時，但是.......

看過了後，我有點希望也能跟裡面的一樣

所以....要是成功學會了，我一定也ㄧ定要跟裡面的一樣

很會畫，並po在網上

----------


## fwiflof

幽看不懂......
只覺得眼花撩亂......
真的有點呆掉.....
到底要畫多久啊.....

----------


## 翔太

畫的超好的XD

而且用SAI就可以這樣了..那其他的該不會更強!?

雖然狼有點感覺怪怪的0.0

----------


## 穆恩.鏡

好厲害

畫的好精緻喔

到底花了多久畫出來的阿????????

----------

